# Punkkaos Is The Man



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

What phone does that look like?


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

...the Incredible S?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

.....Desire HD?


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

I want my damn sammich! 
Jk


----------



## rnbrawkstar (Sep 14, 2011)

Its the thunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> What phone does that look like?


I believe I read that twisted got that far withthe ics port
If you read it says unfortunately systemui has failed


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Vicious is promising an ICS MIUI for TB tonight.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks like a VZW hTC phone using a Moto charging cable attempting to boot some form of dessert...

All the best,

-HG


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

We've been able to do that for almost a month...

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

nocoast said:


> We've been able to do that for almost a month...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


But without source.

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

If that's from the actual source then props to him but until I see proof that it's not just an SDK port with needed parts from the source then I remain skeptical that someone got it that far nonetheless booting already.


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

It was my understanding it was from source. That's why I posted it. I could be wrong though. ?


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Just took a minute to check this out. It's legit. Good work.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> Just took a minute to check this out. It's legit. Good work.


You never had an Eris bro, punkkoas is the shit. He had 2.2 running on that phone before the nexus one


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

holy schnikees!


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

obviously, it is photoshoped.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

idgi...

Twisted had this done, without source, for a while already. Good news someone else can do it too, but don't see what the big point about this thread is


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Who really wants to run an sdk build. Not to take anything away from twisted, he's obviously put a lot of work into it. There's no big deal about this thread, just offering people some info that they may not know...goosey.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

You people don't know kaos


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys tone it down.

RootzWiki is not about bashing anyone. 
If you don't want to run someone's wares simply don't & move along.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> You people don't know kaos


Amen


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Amen


If anyone can port ics to thunderbolt it will be kaos end of story. This guy is a man among boys in the Dev community. The guys a freaking living legend he got froyo working flawless on the Eris HTC biggest pos ever


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully devs can make this happen. I'm getting the Nexus but would love to give my wife my tbolt sporting ics!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hopefully devs can make this happen. I'm getting the Nexus but would love to give my wife my tbolt sporting ics!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


Not saying not to buy it but it will be significantly less after the holidays.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Not saying not to buy it but it will be significantly less after the holidays.


Oh well I'm still buying it lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## daggy (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm just glad to see multiple devs working to make ics a reality on thunderbolt! I'm just relieved that its a matter of when instead of a matter of if!







Until when arrives I shall enjoy vicious miui as it is super sweet!


----------



## apascual89 (Aug 19, 2011)

Besides twitter, is there anywhere else to follow his work on the Thunderbolt?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Ya know, I didn't even know he had a thunderbolt.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

apascual89 said:


> Besides twitter, is there anywhere else to follow his work on the Thunderbolt?


Nope. I don't think he's been doing any public stuff lately.


----------

